# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items > Amphibian News Feeds >  Reforestation at Alchichica: an attempt to secure the future  for Taylors Salamander habitat  Alfredo Hernández Díaz

## Frog News

*EDGE Blog (Zoological Society of London, UK) February 23rd, 2018 11:57 AM: Reforestation at Alchichica: an attempt to secure the future  for Taylors Salamander habitat  Alfredo Hernández Díaz*

EDGE Affiliate*Alfredo works with the Critically Endangered Taylors salamander at Lake Alchichica, Mexico, the only place in the world where the salamander is found....
The post Reforestation at Alchichica: an attempt to secure the future  for Taylors Salamander habitat – Alfredo Hernández Díaz appeared first on EDGE of Existence.

*Full Blog Article*

----------

